

Get Ready for the Future: A High Tech Video Time Capsule - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/get-ready-for-the-future-f4cf7610b985

======
ericelliott
What future technologies are you most excited about?

~~~
OkilyDokily
What you had to say about VR intersecting with other technologies. VR will not
only be an incredible communications platform but many technologies will
converge on it.

~~~
ericelliott
Do you have any particular technologies in mind?

------
JS_Cheerleader
Great videos!

